# Need Help ID'ing This Old Revolver



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Can any of you Knowledgeable Gun Gurus help me ID this old gun? I have no idea what it is, or how old it is, or what it may be worth. Any info appreciated!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Kolb Baby Hammerless perhaps.

Maybe one of those listed? The Author at the bottom of the page says if you send him a pic he will help identify the pistol.

Serial numbers for the Baby Hammerless revolvers are usually found stamped into the frame under the right grip plate


----------



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Gotta be one of those, maybe a Kolb, maybe a Sedgley, from looking at those pictures. I did email the author of that article, will wait and see if he responds. Thanks!


----------

